# iPod



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I'm toying with the idea of getting an iPod.

Does anyone have one? Are they as good as they sound/look?


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

Got mine (10GB) for christmas from 'er indoors (see, they're not just for cooking and cleaning) and it's been great. 20GB version is slightly larger than the 10 and 5 GB versions.

If you're using a PC you'll need a firewire port, extra Â£25 if you dont have one, avoid cheapo ones a mate of mine had one melt!

Uploading music is OK although i dont like the included software. Battery lasts a good length as well. I've had problems with my mp3 files not being tagged properly and so sometimes i only seem to get half an album upload ???

I was considering this and the creative jukebox Zen before the little lady surprised me. the Zen is slighly bigger and uglier but cheaper with 20GB capacity. Ipod is like the TT, a design masterpiece.

Do a search on the forum for Ipod, I know it's been discussed a few times.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Does the firewire port just plug into an existing USB port?


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

No you will need a Firewire card to go into your PC. 
There are new ipods on the horizon btw, a new 40gig version supposedly. They will also be supporting the AAC format soon which apparently is a better sound quality.
Pete


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

combined with an fm tansmitter and portable speakers, I wouldn't be without mine now, from house to car to plane to hotel to office, it's always there...

also use it as a portable hard drive, useful for backups and stuff like that


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Are they as good as they sound/look? - NO NO NO - they're much better!

I've got the 10GB, its great. Makes commuting (well the tube bit) way better.

Also if you go to http://www.griffintechnology.com/produc ... eview.html

Theres a great radio transmitter for use in the car!

Dave


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

> There are new ipods on the horizon btw, a new 40gig version supposedly.


I heard rumours of a video Ipod and a Bluetooth enabled Ipod as well. Â

What ever newer versions of the Ipod are released they will be USB2 compatible (I seem to recall something about this). Â But unless you have a computer with a USB2 port which is not the same as USB you'll still have to fork out for some new hardware... oh and fit it.

does anyone know if griffin technology are shipping the Itrip yet?


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

I heard itâ€™s against the law to use the frequency that itrip uses in the UK. But some people on here do use them or something similar. Canâ€™t see how you could get caught using one though!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

has anyone heard anything about a video ipod? One that could play divx for example to an external port or to an lcd screen on the unit itself? i was holding out for this kind of thing.. I already have a regular mp3 player but want an ipod due to its styling and capacity.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I picked up a 20gb ipod earlier this week whilst travelling in the US to complement a recently purchased imac.

Its a fantastic bit of kit, but suprisingly heavy for its size. Transfered 4 gb of music from the imac in 5 mins.

Highly recommended


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I picked up a 20gb ipod earlier this week whilst travelling in the US to complement a recently purchased imac.

Its a fantastic bit of kit, but suprisingly heavy for its size. Transfered 4 gb of music from the imac in 5 mins.

Highly recommended


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

> has anyone heard anything about a video ipod?


http://news.zdnet.co.uk/story/0,,t269-s2128194,00.html


----------

